# **AMS VIDEO** GTR WORLD RECORD 1/4 Mile pass 9.3 Seconds



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

With all the footage we had from Tim's build, Tim at the track and street footage Rich really had his work cut out for him. 

The first video outlines the progress of Tim's Alpha 10 GT-R from idea to reality and the second is a little fun he had on the street showing off the AMAZING driveability of the Alpha packages. 


Information regarding pricing on the Alpha 10 package and its big brother the Alpha 12 will be available by clicking the link at end of the 9.3 video. This will send you to our Blog where you can read the preliminary information on it and also see the second street video.




YouTube - AMS Alpha 10 GT-R goes [email protected] MPH - Full video


YouTube - AMS Alpha 10 GT-R Mexico Cruise




Here is more detailed information about the AMS Alpha 10 Package:



*AMS Nissan GT-R Alpha 10 Package*

Acceleration that leaves you breathless. Speed like nothing you have experienced. A power package that will leave any Super Car in its wake.

*Over Twice The Horsepower Of A Stock GT-R Yet Mild Mannered For Daily Driving*

The AMS Alpha 10 package for the Nissan GT-R combines the stock like driveablity of the Nissan GT-R with 1100+ horsepower. Typically power like this comes at the cost of reliability and comfort. That is not the case with the Alpha 10 as every aspect of this package was fine tuned to allow for a true Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde. Your GT-R will go from mild mannered and streetable one moment to white knuckled power the next.
*
Quality, Integrity, RESULTS*

At AMS we back-up our packages with real-world results. In preliminary testing we shattered the World Record for Quickest and Fastest GT-R running a 9.3 @ 153mph in the quarter mile with a full weight street car. 0 to 150 MPH was reached in just under a quarter of a mile! Now that is performance that speaks volumes…

*OEM Reliability Combined With Record Breaking Power*

At the heart of the Alpha 10 package is the AMS Turbo System capable of over 1100 HP. In conjunction with the turbo system, all of the supporting Alpha Series components work in harmony to produce safe, reliable and consistent results. With this tried and true combination, we have successfully achieved unparalleled drivability, response and horsepower for your GT-R!

*The Alpha 10 GTR Is Built Right The First Time*

The stock VR38 engine is fortified with the best forged components available, balanced and blueprinted here at AMS. The transmission is prepared by Sheptrans.com with the latest Dodson and PPG components to offer piece of mind while packing more than twice the horsepower of a stock GT-R.

*AMS Engineering Provides Perfect Stock Driveability That No One Else Can Offer*

We are happy to report that the Alpha 10 packages perform flawlessly in all transmission settings and have ZERO drivability compromises. No limp modes or rough driveability problems that plague other high horsepower GT-R’s. Our perfectly re-scaled custom AMS MAF Sensors allow us to run a properly designed intake setup with no restriction to HP and also allow us to make the car drive like stock.

*Record Setting Power for Your Street Car*

This is the same kit used to power the record setting R35 GT-R ¼ mile pass of 9.33 @ 153.24 MPH!! Now you can be the fastest car on the street or the track with the AMS Alpha 10 Package! Not even a Superbike or the Bugatti Veyron can come close to the performance of an Alpha 10 GT-R!!

*Proper Installation For The Best Results*

To ensure proper installation we recommend the AMS Alpha 10 package be installed here in house at AMS or at an authorized AMS dealer. For a quote on installation or transportation costs please feel free to contact us.
*
Exclusive Features*

* 1100+ HP; over TWICE the horsepower of a stock GT-R
* Proven to perform with real-world results; 9 second quarter mile times at 150+ mph
* Big power gains with unparalleled drivability and response
* OEM like fit and finish
* 2 AMS custom tunes incorporating hundreds of testing hours for pump and race fuels
* 110% gain in horsepower with stock-like drivability

*Kit Includes*

* AMS Alpha 10 Turbo System
* Balanced and Blueprinted VR38 AMS Race Engine
* AMS Alpha 10 Transmission by Sheptrans Upgraded with Dodson and PPG components
* AMS 90mm Downpipes (catalytic converters available)
* AMS 90mm Resonated Mid-pipe (race version available)
* AMS 90mm Race Exhaust Upgrade
* AMS Front Mount Intercooler Upgrade
* AMS 76mm High-Flow Intercooler Piping
* HKS Blow Off Valves
* AMS Accu-Flow Intake Piping
* K&N Air Filters
* AMS Turbo Inlet Pipes
* AMS Upgraded MAF Sensors calibrated for perfect driveability
 * AMS spec. upgraded fuel injectors
* AMS Alpha Series fuel system upgrades
* Cobb AccessPORT tuning system
* AMS calibration map dialed in for your car and conditions on both pump gas and race gas
*
Applications*

* 09 + Nissan R35 GT-R


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

:bowdown1:


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

WOW! Simply amazing. 
If i had a hat on my head, i would take it off :bowdown1:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

wow awesome result guys, massive well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

awesome results


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

AMS simply the best :bowdown1:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent work, a proper tuner's work in action. And a fully paid up forum sponsor to boot :thumbsup:



If I had an R35 I'd send it to AMS to be tuned, full weight and runs 9.3 @ 153 mph. I dread to think how fast the Alpha 12 will be


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't know what's more impressive......the stunning time recorded or the production of the video.......


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome work guys


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Great stuff .. well done.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

This is amazing!

Whilst the time is great....I love the fact that it does not seem to loose any drive-ability on the road!!!:bowdown1:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

what an amazing kit!
u simply cannot beat awd for performance!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

:bowdown1::bowdown1:
stunning. awesome machine. well done all :clap:


----------



## zilla (Apr 24, 2009)

Phenomenal performance with daily drivability..you guys know how to build em !


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

This is the ultimate! Great video, AMS gear is the best, built so well and their reults speak for themselves!


----------



## WheelExecutives (Oct 6, 2010)

*That is simply awesome! Congrats *


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

That is epic!! awesome just awesome.. 

top notch engineering does pay off...... congrats


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

well done, thats a quick car !!!!!!!


----------

